# New York Police Shoot, Kill Knifing Suspect



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*










AP Photo/Douglas Aronson

Police gather at the site of a shooting in Brooklyn, Sept. 30 where they found the suspect holding a woman at knifepoint, with the blade pressed to her neck.

A man was shot to death by police Saturday after he attacked two women on a Brooklyn street, slashing one of them with a knife after an officer ordered him to drop the weapon, authorities said.
The episode unfolded on a street known as Brooklyn's restaurant row in the borough's picturesque Boerum Hill section just before 9 a.m.
Officers responding to several frantic 9-1-1 calls said they found the suspect holding a 32-year-old woman at knifepoint, with the blade pressed to her neck.
When police ordered the man to surrender, he slashed the woman's neck and ran, the officers said. Police gave chase on foot.
After fleeing for a block, the man grabbed a second woman.
When the man again ignored instructions to drop the blade, an officer fired a single shot, striking the suspect in the neck, police said.
The 26-year-old was taken to a nearby hospital, where he was pronounced dead.
Both women were also hospitalized. The woman who was slashed in the neck was admitted in stable condition and police said the wound was not life threatening. There was no indication that the man knew either of the women he attacked, police said.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

